

Ask HN: Need website screenshot generator - erlendm

Need to take screenshot of a website every hour, which webbased service do you reccommend ?
======
bdmac97
Other options include ShrinkTheWeb (<http://www.shrinktheweb.com>) and
PageGlimpse (<http://www.pageglimpse.com>)

------
nreece
Have a look at Websnapr: <http://www.websnapr.com>

------
erlendm
Will give it a try, thanks!

------
erlendm
btw, isn't there a yc founded company that does this ?

